# Got No Gas Man!



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Went outside today to get the ol Outback ready for a weekend Trip.
Mopped the floor inside, washed the roof, washed the outside.
Carried in all the old sneakers and such that were found inside.
Checked propane.
turned gas bottle on....indicator on regulator stays red.
Thats funny, thought I still had a little gas in that bottle.
Flipped lever over to other bottle. That ones just been filled and never used.
Still red.
Remove bottles and check them.
Yup, that one feels empty and that one feels full.....Hmmmmm...wonder why no gas.
Switch bottles around and hook them back up.
Still red....with full bottle on and lever pointing towards it.
Go inside and check stove.
Nope, no gas coming out.
Go back outside with hammer and tap on regulator.
Still Red.

Guess I'll be stopping at the dealer on the way home tomorrow to see if they have a regulator.
That seems like the only thing it could be.
Unless you guys have another suggestion.....


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Full bottle is in the open position









Not much help I know, do you have any other device, portable propane tree, you can use a lantern on the full bottle to see if the opd valve is stuck closed, happened once on a exchange grill tank? You might disconnect the propane tank and do a quick 180* flip upside down, you should hear the float hitting the side and then reattach to the OB and check again, worked for me on my grill.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

A bigger hammer!









Sounds like a bad regulator to me.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Full bottle is in the open position
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, full bottle was open.
Even wondered if the valve was stuck closed internally.
Loosened the hose just a little and had gas escaping so I think that rules out a stuck valve.
Back to a bad regulator I guess.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have had the regulator stick on me before with less than full pressure. Would be cheaper to get a tank filled reattach it and turn it on. If your indicator doesn't go green, try tapping it, easily!!!! No five pound mauls required!!







If it does go green cycle the gas off bleed the lines by turning on the stove etc (plenty of ventilation needed, be safe!) And turn it back on, and repeat to make your regulator is working okay.

If that doesn't work then it may be time for a dealer call. Some moisture cause a bit of corrosion to occur in our regulator in our Kodiak Scamper several years ago. When the tank got low, during heavy use it caused a good deal of condensation which lead to a thin oxidation fill (we believe) Cycling it on a full tank was the advise of our service department and it worked. It didn't stick again after that. In our Sydney we have not had that happen. But the cycling trick would be my first attempt if it did.

Eric


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Went outside today to get the ol Outback ready for a weekend Trip.
> Mopped the floor inside, washed the roof, washed the outside.
> Carried in all the old sneakers and such that were found inside.
> Checked propane.
> ...


Were are you all headed to?
We are trying a new park Rocky Fork its an Ohio State Park.
Hope to see you all again.
Stephanie


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

kywoman said:


> I have had the regulator stick on me before with less than full pressure. Would be cheaper to get a tank filled reattach it and turn it on. If your indicator doesn't go green, try tapping it, easily!!!! No five pound mauls required!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But this was with a full tank that I was trying it with.
Prolly just pick up a regulator tomorrow.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Katrina said:


> I have had the regulator stick on me before with less than full pressure. Would be cheaper to get a tank filled reattach it and turn it on. If your indicator doesn't go green, try tapping it, easily!!!! No five pound mauls required!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But this was with a full tank that I was trying it with.
Prolly just pick up a regulator tomorrow.
[/quote]

my bust, late, tired missed it! sorry!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That that is bummer.

What does a new regulator cost?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Any chance that your propane tanks are really empty? Before buying a new reg, I would disconnect both your tanks and open the valve. If you are lucky the tanks should be empty. If they are empty, start looking for a small leak. I used soap and water to find mine.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Verstelle said:


> A bigger hammer!


Actually, you might want to hold off on that one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> A bigger hammer!


Actually, you might want to hold off on that one!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

You have to admit, we've all wanted to do it.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Stopped on the way home on Friday and picked up a new Regulator (40 bucks).
Exact replacement for whats on the Outback.....Figured I'm in business.
Get home , install regulator, turn gas on ......indicator is STILL red!!!!
DW is waiting to leave on our trip, says we don't need gas, will use the microwave.
I'm on a mission now...........
These new fangled OPD valves on the gas bottles CAN go bad I've heard.
Figure I'll go get the empty bottle filled and have them check out the full one.
Throw both bottles in the truck and head to the propane store.
Guy says "Yup, I've replaced a few of those valves"
He checks my full tank out and says "Nuttin wrong with yours though"
He fills my empty tank and sends me on my way.
I get home and reassure the DW that we are leaving today.
Reinstall both full tanks and turn them on.
Indicator is STILL red!!!
Step back and rethink the situation. Maybe we can get by without gas?
Remove both tanks again and look at the trailer tongue for no specific reason.
I grab the rubber line running from the regulator to the trailer frame and run my hand down it.
AHA!!! A mouse or a rat or some other kind of critter has chewed a hole in the bottom of the line just before it goes through the trailer frame.
Smack Forehead!!
First thought: I'll kill that little @#$%^. Second thought: why didn't I check that sooner?
Run down to the corner hydraulic hose shop (This is Kentucky and it is on the next corner).
About 5 minutes time and Kermit (His real name) has made me an exact duplicate of the hose sans hole in the side.
Run back home.
check on DW, she's watching the soap network.
Head outside and install the hose and the gas bottles.
VOILA...Indicator is green!
Purge air from lines by lighting stove.
Lotsa soapy water to check for leaks outside and all appears to be right with the world.
Hook up trailer and head out to Carter Caves State Park for what was a great weekend reminding myself the whole time that I will find that critter when I get home as he owes me!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Katrina said:


> I will find that critter when I get home as he owes me!


Great story with a happy ending except that critter









I don't think I would have looked at the hose either but will when and if it ever happens to me.

Thanks for the info.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Those darn little critters
Glad you found the problem and got it fixed for your trip









Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> I will find that critter when I get home as he owes me!


Great story with a happy ending except that critter









I don't think I would have looked at the hose either but will when and if it ever happens to me.

Thanks for the info.

Bill.
[/quote]

Special note: This does show that the overflow protection in these valves does work.
The valves sensed that gas was just rushing out and shut themselves off, hence the reason I had no gas flow. Not as easy to find as one might think.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well that a great thing there Jim









Don


----------

